# Faller Pit Stops



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

What do you think of this for decorating a track?
Especially tjets vintage car set.


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Christos_s I am very envious that you have access to the European market. It looks cool!!


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

I have located a supplier here, and it seems a waste to let'em pass. I got one. If you like one let me know. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/vbclassified.php?do=ad&id=6


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The Continental Tower from the Nurburgring. Great piece! Do they still make that? I have a modified vintage one on my track, along with the old Faller Bosch grand stand.



















Its really hard to find a picture of the original tower at Nurburgring but you can see it in the background of this picture of the 1957 German Grand Prix. You can also see it in the movie "Grand Prix".










-Scott


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I would love to eventually add scenery to my layout.The Faller pieces would make a great addition to any track.SlottV you done a very nice job on your track!


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ERH/eurorailhobbiesdetail.asp?pageid=&MN=8&CA=27&SC=HO&stock=F-141070

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ERH/eurorailhobbiesdetail.asp?pageid=&MN=8&CA=27&SC=HO&stock=F-141071

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ERH/eurorailhobbiesdetail.asp?pageid=&MN=8&CA=27&SC=HO&stock=F-141072

Heres some in the US and/or Canada


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*Be forewarned!!*

I ordered from eurorail hobbies.......... they said that what i ordered was in stock..... it wasn't . It took almost three months to recieve part of my order. Then suprise after another month the rest showed after i had given up. Oh i forgot they didn't respond to ANY of my e-mails to find the status of my order. They also shipped it slow boat from Canada. I would avoid them.
This guy from florida has all the Faller track stuff and is reliable. I got the pits and grandstands. His shipping is a little high but. He doesn't screw you over. I reccommend him.
http://www.rocousa.com
BTW cool pix and cool track. mj


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

I located the Grandstand too!


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

*NOTE: there is a new Faller repro for the go-kart kit*

There is a new Faller remake of the original 70's Nurburgring race structures , for the go-kart kit of 2006. This goes by a new Faller product number 141070. As seen in Eurorail and the RocoUSA=MicroModelMundo sites listed in the posts above.

The plastics seem to be similar though not the same cast colors. (note: both the new and the old kit, come in 5 color plastics casting, you dont need to paint!) Another obvious difference is the signs. The original signs are cut-outs off the cardboard box, the 1970's original having period vintage racing sponsor signs, and more colorful.

Another plain difference the one is a vintage toy the other is a modern day look-alike.

I will be getting more of the original 70's kits. Anyone contact me if you like.
[email protected]


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

*The Nurburgring track*

The racetrack layout.
I know you are probably thinking a good narrow table design... me too!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool link Citylights. I am drooling looking at all those cool carnival sets but they are all big bucks. The one drop tower ride is 68 centimeters tall! Imagine that in the background of your layout. :thumbsup:

I also browsed around the Faller military stuff and found this cool garage kit that you could adapt to an HO track garage: (although not yet released)

http://www.rocousa.com/DETAIL.ASP?PRODUCT_ID=FA144082


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Lloyd I have been trying to reach you at your email but keep getting Delivery error messages. Any idea why?


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

They have the Faller line also.


http://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/ug.htm


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

For those of you that have this piece (the Faller Nurburgring Tower), are the garage door openings large enough for use as a diorama to display modern-day Tomy/Tyco/Life-Like cars? Or is it true HO scale and limited to smaller bodies like T-Jets and such?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Newer slot cars would probably fit inside the doorways of the newer model but the garage isn't very deep so they would hang out. The original one doesn't have garage doors. There is a short wall all the way across in front of those openings. These were designed around racing scenes from the late 50's into the 60's.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's another shot of the original:


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

*More about the kit*

The stalls are meant as team offices and tool sheds. There is a low wall at front, cars arent meant to drive in. The box shows the pit set with afx early 1970's endurance cars such the Ferrari 512, Porsche 911 models of the time - yes that's the Shadow car between the blue and red Ferrari- that have already made the scale step up from tjets.








So the model represents an historic 1930's raceway, with 1970 cars.

You can see the boxes in a race situation in 1947 (just after WWII) picture below. The stalls are to the left - see how small they actually are? See the crowd leaning from the terrace above?. On the right background you can see an grandstands and a small observation tower! Now go back to the kit photo and make the comparisons









About Nurburgring http://nuerburgring.gosign.de/Ring-History.320.0.html

I have both the kits tower/boxes and the grandstand/observation deck as pictured above by Scott (SlottV) - in the original boxes complete! contact me if interested [email protected]


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I see what you are both saying with regard to the short wall on the original version. However, I was asking with respect to the newer reproductions issued with the Go-Kart track. It looks like the new version has the stalls converted to garages with lifting doors.

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ERH/eurorailhobbiesdetail.asp?pageid=&MN=8&CA=27&SC=HO&stock=F-141070

It was after seeing this photo that I asked. Are there newer versions also available with the short walls?


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

though some things have changed between the 2 sets old/new the outside dimensions seem (I dont have the gokart set..) the same. In which case cars would not fit inside.

Maybe that's why they reused it for go-karts which are smaller


----------

